# 7mm mag????



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

i am looking at a ruger in either 270 or 7mm mag for deer. i would have prob baught the gun last week in a 270, but i saw a remington 700 in 7mm mag. i kinda liked the round yet i don't kno how well it is for deer. the only reason i wonder soo much is because i hunted with a guy who shot a deer and put a hole in it the size of the front shoulder!!! the deer broke in half when we were skinning it!! i think it was just a very bad bullet chose for the gun yet i thought it still might be too much gun for deer since i have never seen ne 1 hunt with the 7 mm mag other then the guy that put a big hole in the deer, a big deer in our area is 120 pounds. most r about 100 pounds

i was wondering if i got the 7mm mag in the ruger, how big of a hole would it put in a deer and what kinda bullet should i use???


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

If I were you I would get the remington 700 BDL over the ruger.The only reason is,you are going to have to get the trigger worked on.The remingtons have adjustable triggers and are a proven product that a lot of hunters swear by.I have used a 7mm rem caliber for 6 years now and never have put that big a hole in an animal.Good bullet chices would be:nosler partition,speer grand slam,hornady interbond,nosler accubond,whichever well constructed bullet shoots well out of your gun.Go with a bullet that will go through a shoulder blade,yet expand reliablly when it hits the sweet spot,lung&heart area behind the shoulder.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

yea i have heard about the tigger pull is it really that bad ??????? man i really liked that gun too
:-?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good ideas mallard. Many people talk about guns that are to small for deer, or to large. It depends more on the hunter than the caliber. A small caliber in the right hands is deadly. On the other hand if a person shoots a large caliber ---- well how large is to large? I believe you can be use to small, but over gunned? I shoot a 300 Win Mag and have never damaged much of the edible portions of the deer. You are absolutely right about bullet choices. If you are don't want to damage meat go with a heavily constructed bullet. On the other hand don't shoot the Barnes X if you want to stop them in their tracks. I have shot a few and they run every time - not far. If other hunters are near or if you are shooting with friends who can not tell if they or you hit the deer shoot something that drops them fast.

Varmiterkid, buy the 7 if you think you might want to shoot larger animals in the future. It will not be much more devistating on a deer than the 270. The deer will never know the difference, and the pile in your freezer will be the same.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks for the info. i am looking to start reloading and was looking at the barnes xlc bullets r these bettter then the x?? the area i hunt we have about 300 yards inbetween hunters i wouldn't mind if they went down within 75 yards, yet if they don't do enought damange like the barness x then i won't buy them. if you know about the xlc let me know thanks


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have a ruger mk 2 that had a factory set trigger that was 8lbs and very creepy.The ideal trigger is 3-3 1/2 lbs.I had to bring it to a gunsmith to get it adjusted.The XLC bullets are a regular barnes x that is coated with a material similar to moly.I have never had any luck getting them to group well out of my guns.Barnes has also came out with a triple shock bullet that is supposed to be vey good,but they are also expensive.If you are going to start reloading,check out the hornady interbonds.The bullets are half the price of the other top brands and are very good on deer.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

ok thanks mallard i don;'t kno if the ruger is going to be my gun i found a 7mm 08 in remington mountain rifle, for the same price, with a scope used this deer season only. i am going to ask about the trigger i have bought alot of guns from this gun dealer "Pop" he might cut me a deal and adjust the trigger i don't know though, i think if he wants to sell the ruger he'll do it. when he wants to sell i can get good deals from him!!!! well i hope he'll do the trigger how much dose it coast to have a trigger done?? $75 about???

well i don't kno i like them both  they will both kill ne deer or prob. ne game animal i'll ever hunt. but like i said if he wants to cut me a deal with the trigger i'll buy if not i'll drive down to Weavers and get the 7mm 08.

i am not going to buy the barnes bullets thanks you prob. saved me $25 
:sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Varmiterkid

Mallard is right the XLC is simply a coated X bullet. They perhaps would not leave as much copper in the bore, but I can't get the XLC to group well. The original X and the new triple shock X both group under .5 inch for me and the XLC opens up to about 1.5 inches. The Hornady SST groups in my 300 WSM, but in none of my other guns. The new interbond shoots even worse. The Swift Scirocco shoots very good in most of my rifles. I like 165 gr Ballisti Tips also. Many people say they blow up to easy, but I shoot through deer when pushing them to 3350 feet per second out of my 300 Winchester Mag. Bullet construction isn't as important at the lower velocities of the 7-08. I shoot a 308 and think the 308, 7-08, and 260 Remington are all good deer rifles. I shoot a couple thousand rounds a year, and like Ballistic Tips in 30 cal, 270, 22-250, and 223. I shoot Sierra Match King in my 308, and Gameking for hunting. AS far as rifle Rugers are good, but if you buy one put a Timney trigger in it, or buy the Remington. Another option is Savage. Out of the box they will perhaps outshoot many of the others. I do not have any, but I have friends who shoot them and they are a darn good rifle.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree with most of what has been said here. I would personally rate the Remington over the Ruger. You might also want to take a look at at Winchester Mod 70 Classic Sporter LT. I bought a Mod 70 in a .270 a couple of years ago, and I am extremely impressed. Whichever you choose, you will probably need to have a gunsmith do some trigger work. Because of liability, most gun manufacturers have factory setting higher than most people like.

I also agree with the mixed reviews of the Barnes bullets. Their ballistic coefficients are good. However, if you go with the X-bullet, be prepared to clean the copper from your barrel religiously, or go with moly coating. The XLC is coated bullets, but I have heard from others like those here that they don't group as well as some would have hoped. In my opinion, the Nozzler partition and Nozzler ballistic tips are both excellent bullets for whitetails, although I would lean toward the partition for larger animals. Hornaday also makes some good choices. Also, I have been having good luck with Berger bullets in some of my smaller rifles. I don't know what Berger offers in a 7 mm, but you might want to check it out.

The 7 mm shouldn't be blowing huge holes in animals with proper bullet choices and shot placement.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

yea i have a 243 in winchester model 70 featherweight classic it is a nice gun but i would like to buy something a little diff.
thanks big dady and everyone i am now looking at these are combined bullets in CT Partition Gold. they are nosler and winchester they look pretty good ne 1 use these?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I am working up loads for my T-3 270win,and my ruger 7mm rem with several different bullets.Once this weather breaks I guess I will know more.I am trying out the 130 gr interbond,and 130 gr nosler partitions for the 270.For the 7mm i am trying out the 145 gr speer grand slam,140 gr partitions,and 160 gr partitions.I had a local gunsmith work on the ruger trigger. For 45.00$ he eliminated all of the creep and set it at 3.25 lbs.Man what a difference that made for accuracy!


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

varminterkid,
i dont like any of the barnes bullets! i know alot of people will call me crazy but for hunting purposes i use a sierra game king in 165 gr. hollow point (308.) the barnes dont expand as much. i sucjest u try that load.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Sierra game kings are what drove me to reload my own shells.I had terrible terminal performance with these bullets and swore to never use a lightly constructed bullet again.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am visiting a brand new grand-daughter so an not home with my books, but I don't think Sierra makes a game king in a hollow point. I may be wrong, and they may make one. I also shoot 165 game king and they ae soft point. I shoot a 168 and a 175 hollowpoint also, but they are Sierra match king. I have shot a couple of deer with match king, but I know I need perfect placement. I shoot many Barnes X bullets also, but I wouldn't use them for deer when around many hunters. They almost always run 100 yards or so and I don't want them to run into another hunter who will perhaps shoot as they fall and think they shot them. There are many factors, at 2500 feet per second you can shoot about any bullet you want, but when you go beyond 3000 feet per second it puts much more strain on the bullet at impact and you will be better served with a bonded bullet or one of the other premium bullets. One thing I keep in mind is that it is hard to recommend a load for someone's rifle. Every rifle likes a different powder, a different bullet, and different brass, and primers. Even with a 22 rimfire I would recommend trying 4 or 5 different brands. What shoots in mine may not shoot in yours, and what shoots in yours may be different in another identical rifle.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well I guess old dogs can learn new things. My son has the Sierra CD loading program on this computer and they do make a 165 gr hollowpoint game king. Time to run down town and buy a box. The softpoint shoot good in my 308, but perhaps the hollowpoint will be more close to the match. For those of you who have used it how well does the 165 hollowpoint game king hold together at 2700 fps? I like to moly-coat, but molycoating bullets with lead tips makes a mess of my tumbler bowl. I keep a dedicted bowl for lead, and another for hollowpoint ballistic tip, still I like to get away from lead tip whenever I can.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Here in maryland ...we shoot crop damage permits. The farmers gets a quota of whitetail that have to be shot from DNR and we shoot em during a certain timetable...We are not aloud to consume any meat from the deer, but are responsable for were they fall...If they are inn the field we shoot them inn the lunges, so they will make it to the woods..at the woods line with a perfect broadside shot we mainly shoot thru the center of both shoulders...Some times we may have to shoot the neck,head or spine to get it done. Me and my buddy have shot more deer than i can recall...hundreds ! ! I can almost tell you exactly were a deer is hit by its actions 95% of the time...Along the way we have tried just about every caliber of rifle and more bullet brands than i can remember...To me the best all around caliber for these permits and whitetail was the 7 mag. I use sierra boattail soft point 160 grain, reloader 22 ,non-magnum primers inn a custom 700 rem with a 10 ounce trigger=not for the novice!...Grant it...a deer shot at 200 yards with a 22-250 in the head is just as dead as one shot with the seven at 200 yards...Every gun, caliber, and bullet has its place...no matter what you use bullet placement is KEY!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I used the lead tipped 165 gr sierra game kings,federal premium loads.I shot 2 does in the shoulder that were eventually shot by the neighbors, where the bullet broke the shoulder and didnt penetrate.Total failures!That is why I am going with tougher bullets for next fall.I absolutly hate loosing game.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Mallard...I use the MatchKing Bullets....they are very similar to the GameKings, but are a different bullet...are you shooting whitetail or muledeer...If you are shooting whitetail i would have to say that you are either shooting them at to much of an angling shot (quartering)or you shot to high...Also after 300 yards i will not shoot a shoulder unless i have the nosler ballistic tip bullets(they are hard as hell) and do not expand enough for me at close ranges...but they will penatrate...On a whitetail thier is about a 2" circle on the shoulder to shoot,(we call it the soft spot) that will stop em dead(only broadside)....but if they are quartering any at all, you want to aim at the vitials..and forget the shoulder...i have saw armor pierson bullets not completly penatrate both shoulders on a quartering whitetail ! !Their are just to many odd shaped bones to deflect the bullet in a shoulder...The shoulder shots are not for the novice...I regret to say i have lost quite a few deer shooting the shoulder, and i probally distrusted some good bullets along the way, simply because of poor shot placement...I guess we are all searching for confidence in our equipment more than anything else...When that buck of a lifetime is wounded by us...we are so hard on ourselves for screwing it up that we tend to blame the equipment right off the bat....instead of going to the range and practicing....I hope the younger folks read this and learn from it...if not their will be many shoulder shots gone bad...


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a BAR 7 mag and I love it. The BOSS helps the recoil, but it is really loud. A friend helped me hand load a couple hundred rounds and I have not had and problem with shooting up any meat. I think they were balastic silver tips. I don't remember the grain, but I have everything written down at home. I have shot whitetails and mulies, seldom do they run more than a few yards. I bought the gun for deer with the idea that I might go after an Elk someday. I ended up bowhunting for elk so I never had the chance to use it. I have shot deer with many other calibers like the .243 and even an SKS, but I love the 7 mag. I eat all of my deer and destroying meat has never been an issue.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have shot plenty of deer in the past 22 years that I have hunted them.I shot a good buck this year also that dressed out at about 190 lbs.Shot him broadside throgh the ribs,and the bullet failed to exit the other side.Bothe does were also broadside.I worked up a 130 gr partition load for my 270 that is grouping 3/8".That is my load for next year.I have never heard of a partition failing.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Your on the way to success now Mallard ! ! 3/8" group out of a 270 is the ticket compaired to 1 3/4" from your 7mm, even with the bullet being smaller(35 grains). I found this out too last year...I switch muzzelloader bullets inn my 45 cal....went from a 45 cal...225 grain powerbelt that shot 3" groups at a 100 yrd to the 40 cal...180 grain dead center from prpbullet that shoots 1/2" groups ! ! I dont have the hole or the damage i use to get...but i can put the bullet any were on the deer i want at will, out to 275 yards ! !


----------

